# Liga de futbol en excel



## javierbatista

Hola soy nuevo y me gustaria aprender hacer una liga de futbol en excel, en donde se actualice los resultados automaticamente con solo meter el score del dia.


----------



## Greg Truby

Hola Javier y bienvenido a MrExcel.com.

Bueno, realmente, toca a usted hacer el trabajo y si llega a un punto donde no sabe que hacer explíquenos la situación y trataremos de ayudar.

En eso, es una gran ayuda si usted nos da entender la organización de su hoja. Se puede hacer con un simple copiar y pegar como así:

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 229pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=304 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 79pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3840" width=105><COL style="WIDTH: 41pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2011" width=55><COL style="WIDTH: 44pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2121" width=58><COL style="WIDTH: 65pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3145" width=86><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" vAlign=bottom height=18><TD class=xl33 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: navy 1.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: navy 1.5pt solid; WIDTH: 79pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: navy" width=105 bgColor=#000080 height=18>*Equipo*</TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: navy 1.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 41pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: navy" width=55 bgColor=#000080>*Puntos*</TD><TD class=xl34 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: navy 1.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 44pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: navy" width=58 bgColor=#000080>*Puntos*</TD><TD class=xl35 style="BORDER-RIGHT: navy 1.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: navy 1.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: navy" width=86 bgColor=#000080>*Equipo*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" vAlign=bottom height=17><TD class=xl36 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: navy 1.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17>Saprissa</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl37 style="BORDER-RIGHT: navy 1.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Alajuela</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" vAlign=bottom height=18><TD class=xl38 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: navy 1.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: navy 1.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>Manchester U.</TD><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: navy 1.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl39 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: navy 1.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=middle x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl40 style="BORDER-RIGHT: navy 1.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: navy 1.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Real Madrid</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

O con algo como ExcelJeanie o HTMLMaker (haga una búsqueda y los encontrarás sin problema). [Note que tenemos un foro TEST para hacer pruebas para poder aprender cómo usar esta utilidades o pegar celdas.]

Atte,


----------



## javierbatista

Muchas Gracias Voy A Empezar A Diseñar Algo Y Cuando Me Estanque Te Aviso


----------



## javierbatista

Tengo algo como esto

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 495pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=658 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 60pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2925" width=80><COL style="WIDTH: 65pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3145" span=2 width=86><COL style="WIDTH: 60pt" span=2 width=80><COL style="WIDTH: 65pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3145" width=86><COL style="WIDTH: 60pt" span=2 width=80><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 id=td_post_1310740 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 height=17>*Summary*</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86> </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86> </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80> </TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80> </TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86> </TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80> </TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=80> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt" height=34><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 height=34>Team</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86>Played</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86>Win</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80>Draw</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80>Loss</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86>Goals For</TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80>Goals Against</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80>Points</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 height=17>Team 1</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86 x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86 x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 x:num>0</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86 x:num>6</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 x:num>5</TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>6</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 height=17>Team 2</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86 x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86 x:num>0</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86 x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 x:num>8</TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 height=17>Team 3</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86 x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86 x:num>0</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 x:num>2</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86 x:num>4</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 x:num>9</TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 height=17>Team 4</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86 x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86 x:num>3</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 x:num>0</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 x:num>0</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: silver 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=86 x:num>11</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 60pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: silver 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=80 x:num>1</TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #666699 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Como algo para que la tabla se ordene automaticamente tomando en cuenta la columna de Points.


----------



## Greg Truby

Javier,

Bueno, para ordenar asi de sencillo - se puede usar la herramienta de sortear usando la columna de puntos para clave.

Pero, lo más probable es que usted va a querer mantener la secuencia de los equipos para poder encontrarlos facilmente cuando esté registrando datos/resultados nuevos. Entonces lo que probablemente le sirve mejor es generar una copia de tal tabla, la copia siendo ordenada por puntos totales.

Dos formas: una es usar un Pivot Table. Usted escoge los datos y del menú Data | Pivot Table... usted puede poner EQUIPO como un campo de filas y PUNTOS como detalle. Creo que SUMAR le brindaría resultados satisfactorios en esto caso.

La segunda forma es por medio de fórmulas. Dado la posibilidad de empates, se complica la cosa un poco. Anoche, traté de comprender cómo es que se hace eso Aladin pero hice algo malo y hoy estando en el trabajo no tengo mucho tiempo. Si le interesa eso de usar fórmulas, utilice la herramienta aquí de búsqueda avanzada y pon *large, ties* como términos y *Aladin Akyurek* como autor y debes de encontrar varios ejemplos. Muchas veces la gente quiere solamente los N más altos y no todos así que Aladin incluye cómo hacer eso, pero se puede adaptar para hacer todo.

Atentamente,


----------



## galileogali

Aca tengo algo que hice para un campeonato de futbos "amateur" que se llevo adelante en el pueblo donde vivo. Realmente ya ni me acuerdo de cómo funciona, ya que una cosa es hacerlo y otra usarlo. Basicamente, la carga de datos: goles, partia de anotarselos a cada Jugador, lo ismo que las tarjetas amarillas, con diferencias entre las que implicaban suspension, ademas se tenia en cuenta la serie de tarjetas amarillas, que quedaba limpia con la suspension del jugador por una fecha.....
resumiendo, miralo si quieres

http://www.esnips.com/doc/4cc05612-5167-4f52-8f1c-5f0be3877f95/Campeonato-T


----------



## galileogali

aca va algo bastante mas sencillito:
http://excelgali.mejorforo.net/funciones-y-formulas-f4/torneo-de-futbol-t152.htm


----------

